
10 Billion Promo - Android Market Apps for $0.1 - nischalshetty
https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion
======
BrainScraps
My favorite on that promo? Endomondo Pro. I love the free app, now I'm going
to rock it Pro!

Sketchbook Mobile is a brilliantly designed app as well.

------
schraeds
Apple didn't have to give out 10 cent apps to hit billions. Just sayin'

~~~
mdwrigh2
This is to celebrate 10 billion downloads, so clearly Google hit billions
without giving away 10 cent apps too.

